# Moselle Region, Germany



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone got any info on touring this region? I hear it is very pretty. 

We fancy exploring it next year and neither of us have been to Germany before. An Eribaist told me that Mittenwald is good too, will need to find that. Rhine Valley? Everyone talks about it, any thoughts?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Derek

In Germany (and Luxembourg) it's the Mosel. In France the Moselle. :roll: 

Have a look in Germany touring section - MHf even had our own "tour" last year with Gaspode & crew.
Are you in the Eriba little caravan? - the Stellplatz would be off limits for you. Campsite at Koblenz is pleasant enough, directly at the confluence of Rhine & Mosel - good place for touring both rivers.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Derek, as Mike says, just look back or do a search in the Germany touring forum, there's shed loads of info there.



> Are you in the Eriba little caravan? - the Stellplatz would be off limits for you.


Not necessarily Mike, an increasing number of stellplatze now accept caravans, they are listed in the Bordatlas.

A bit more trivia for you, 'Mosel' is pronouced 'Murzel' by the Germans :wink:

Pete


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

The Mosel and the bits of the Rhine we visited this year were lovely. Well worth a tour. The wine was good too, much better than I'd expected from experiencing the German stuff that tends to reach British supermarkets.

There are sections on our blog (see below) if you care to view.

Lesley x


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks one and all. Knew you lot would come up trumps.

Yes we will be in the Eriba caravan.

I will take a look at that site and also the blog mentioned.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> Anyone got any info on touring this region? I hear it is very pretty.
> 
> We fancy exploring it next year and neither of us have been to Germany before. An Eribaist told me that Mittenwald is good too, will need to find that. Rhine Valley? Everyone talks about it, any thoughts?


Great area you will love it.

The wine route is class


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Derek, if you have a satnav, then you can download poi's for stellplatze that accept caravans in the following links...

>TomTom<

>Garmin<

Pete


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks.

Wine could be one of the reasons as we exhausted the Rioja stocks in Haro about 2 weeks ago.

Just bought a Ventura Snooper sat nav last week at NEC show, mainly because it has the complete ACSI list installed and we swear by that guide. Also it's seemingly good quality and good reviews. Also expensive! 

It's our first one and I am playing with it daily, but finding the continental sites difficult to locate due to spellings. I have tried to find by city and it's not successful, then by name and equally poor, but all the UK ACSI sites are found instantly. 

It's not TomTom or Garmin.

I set it for our son's house about 4 miles away to to show madam how it looks and works and it told me to go up a one way road to start with, then it told me to turn left where there was no left turn, but a right turn, so both of us not too impressed at present. Have addressed those two gliches with the makers tech side and waiting answers.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes some stellplatz do take caravans. The one at Bernkastle kues does as does the one in mehring.

These were limited in bernkastle.

There is a proper site very close to the Rhine - Mosel meeting of the rivers, unfortunately we haven't used this and I don't know the name.

Well worth a visit. We normally go across to Belgium follow the motorway all the way down to luxemburg and then come off near trier and flow the Mosel from there.

Regards

Karen


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Wintrich stellplatz is good and has free wifi. Punderlich has electric. Lots of lovely places to choose from and good cycling.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A few pics with annotations here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/MoselRhineShare#

Google Maps/Earth coords here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/MoselRhine2010.kmz

Dave


----------

